# Clochette - free pattern



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://sockpixie.blogspot.com/2009/04/clochette-free-pattern.html


----------



## MLyle (May 15, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

So cute!!! Thanks!


----------



## FiberDeb (Feb 10, 2013)

LOVE IT!!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Now I REALLY wish I had a little girl to knit for - adorable!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That is the sweetest little hat, thank you!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

That is so cute!!! Well done.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a precious little hat, great for this time of year too!!! Thank you for the link!!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Such a cute little hat! Thank you for the link!


----------



## daboukari (Feb 21, 2013)

Great pattern! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

What an adorable hat! Wish the author would provide instructions for teen size.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

adding more petals you could make it bigger :thumbup: Anita


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

So adorable, I agree adding more pedals would make it larger.


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

One of the cutest kid's hats I've seen! Thanks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very cute!


----------

